# [ViHow to assemble the Alpha CC, detailed views of pieces & how to use the Cap-Lifter



## Eric79 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi, the title says it all... 
The detail views are in between the video. If you're only interested in the Center-Cap-Lifter, jump to 4:02. Feel free to use the comment section if you have any further question, suggestions or criticisms. Also, please use a few seconds to visit my channel page and take part in using the moderator tool as several others already did. Thanks in advance. Enjoy!


----------



## David1994 (Jun 29, 2011)

Would you recommend this cube??


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 29, 2011)

you realize you have a prototype of the Alpha CC not the real thing that is why it isnt fully white


----------



## Eric79 (Jun 29, 2011)

David1994 said:


> Would you recommend this cube??


It depends - so far I don't like it that much... I just happen to have others that I like more.


Tall5001 said:


> you realize you have a prototype of the Alpha CC not the real thing that is why it isnt fully white


Oh, noes... Why oh why did nobody tell me earlier? Maybe I just have to breed for a bit longer and someday it surely will be just like "the real thing".


----------



## Bapao (Jun 29, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> you realize you have a prototype of the Alpha CC not the real thing that is why it isnt fully white


 

My CC is "pure" white so I'm guessing it's a retail cube. What's the big deal with the CC though? A GuHong, LingYun or LunHui kick the "poo" out of it in every discipline other than weight... 

Still playing with my CC though. iCubemart sent me the edge tips. I put those in; the locking hasn't gotten any worse and the corner twisting has toned down a lot. Still feels like an anorexic AV-f though...


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 29, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> My CC is "pure" white so I'm guessing it's a retail cube. What's the big deal with the CC though? A GuHong, LingYun or LunHui kick the "poo" out of it in every discipline other than weight...
> 
> Still playing with my CC though. iCubemart sent me the edge tips. I put those in; the locking hasn't gotten any worse and the corner twisting has toned down a lot. Still feels like an anorexic AV-f though...


 
Its a weird cube but i have been using it my problem is the pops that happen when i go really fast


----------



## Bapao (Jun 29, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> Its a weird cube but i have been using it my problem is the pops that happen when i go really fast


 
Yeah bruv. I haven't given up hope on it yet though. I might have it too loose atm. I really believe that this is _the_ cube to find the perfect tensions on if there ever was one though...need to find moar time to cube...


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 30, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Yeah bruv. I haven't given up hope on it yet though. I might have it too loose atm. I really believe that this is _the_ cube to find the perfect tensions on if there ever was one though...need to find moar time to cube...


 
haha i wish i had more time also! This isnt going to replace my Elite but its a close call!


----------



## Eric79 (Jul 10, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> I might have it too loose atm. I really believe that this is _the_ cube to find the perfect tensions on if there ever was one though...need to find moar time to cube...


So, after a week of tensioning, are you more satisfied with it by now?


----------



## yockee (Jul 10, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Yeah bruv. I haven't given up hope on it yet though. I might have it too loose atm. I really believe that this is _the_ cube to find the perfect tensions on if there ever was one though...need to find moar time to cube...


 You know you can use the little screws to screw in the edge extensions? Watch my review on sickxtb channel.


----------



## Eric79 (Jul 10, 2011)

Edit: - whoops, I only brain farted - would delete the post if I could -


----------



## xkevx (Jul 13, 2011)

hmmm.....alpha cc, never tried one before...
should i???


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 13, 2011)

xkevx said:


> hmmm.....alpha cc, never tried one before...
> should i???


 
Research: Cube Resource Thread


----------



## Bapao (Jul 13, 2011)

Eric79 said:


> So, after a week of tensioning, are you more satisfied with it by now?



Lets just say I'm at peace with the cube now. Still seems too easy to twist corners, but that's probably just due to my style though. It's a good cube. I said that in the first post I ever made on it. It just won't be replacing my main cubes.



yockee said:


> You know you can use the little screws to screw in the edge extensions? Watch my review on sickxtb channel.


 
Cool. I saw that in your last vid but wasn't aware of the fact before. Thing is, I initially got the cube without the edge extensions. iCubemart sent them to me after I had been "whining" about it on one of their threads. They sent the edge pieces but not the screws. I'll need to find some screws that fit to be able to complete the cube then...

Thanks for the tip


----------



## Eric79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Research: Cube Resource Thread


Oh, my Video made it to your thread - I didn't even know that.


b4p4076 said:


> Lets just say I'm at peace with the cube now. Still seems too easy to twist corners, but that's probably just due to my style though. It's a good cube. I said that in the first post I ever made on it. It just won't be replacing my main cubes.


Well, the last sentence was what I was going for... since you weren't that happy back than but also hadn't the tensions right. So... that was why I was asking.



b4p4076 said:


> Cool. I saw that in your last vid but wasn't aware of the fact before. Thing is, I initially got the cube without the edge extensions. iCubemart sent them to me after I had been "whining" about it on one of their threads. They sent the edge pieces but not the screws. I'll need to find some screws that fit to be able to complete the cube then...
> 
> Thanks for the tip


Also check out THIS: I guess he was the first telling about it and his vid covers everything about it.


----------

